

USS Nebraska Submarine Embark November 2008 - yread
http://www.slideshare.net/ThomasLeeSlides/uss-nebraska-submarine-embark-november-2008

======
yread
Slides from a visit to Ohio Class Nuclear Trident USS Nebraska submarine. Go
to slide 22 for interesting pictures

------
goodkarma
holy cow, I served with CDR Lahti on another ship 10 years ago!

~~~
jedc
Which boat was that? (I was based in Groton about 10 years ago...)

------
sailormoon
They have two armed guards on duty, 24/7, in the missile command centre _on
the submarine_!?

Jesus. That's .. serious.

I come from a Navy family so I love this kind of thing. The pictures of the
sub looming out of the fog were particularly cool. But I was surprised by how
low-tech a lot of the onboard controls seemed. Or maybe that's just what they
want us to think ...

~~~
gcv
Low-tech? Maybe. One, it takes a long time to design and commission a new
modern naval vessel, aircraft, or even a tank. A decade or more. So most on-
board electronics, including CPUs and displays will be outdated at any given
time — somewhat outdated to possibly very old. (Side note: I've always been
amazed at how quickly new ship and plane designs came out in war-time in the
1940s, but they were much simpler then and evolving much more rapidly. Can't
really compare a P-51 Mustang to an F-22.)

Two, I don't really want the Navy finding bugs in the latest hardware. Better
run an older, well-tested CPU than find a reactor control system crashing
because of a f00f bug. :)

